# yamato shrimp eggs



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

hello, we have had shrimp in our tank for a few months now, and one is having her second batch of eggs!! she seems to get full of eggs that fill on to her swim legs, however she seems to lose them over time before they develop... is there anything we can do about this?

there are 3 shrimp in our tank, one is a lot smaller than the other 2. the other one is nearly as big as the one with eggs but has not had eggs of her own.

there isn't anything in our tank that should scare our shrimp they seem happy in our community tank.

any advice and/or comments?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm thinking that the shrimp is laying eggs somewhere but the other fish are eating them. Most of the fish you have would eat eggs. Even if the eggs were to hatch into larvae, they'd need to be moved to brackish water. They won't survive in freshwater. So if you are thinking about seriously breeding them, I would put them in a tank with brackish water (you'd want to slowly acclimate them) and have no fish in the tank.

Here is some info on them: http://www.petshrimp.com/amanoshrimp.html, http://www.planetinverts.com/Amano%20Shrimp.html.


----------



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

i don't think our eggs have ever got 2 a stage where they are ready for hatching
they are still the wrong colour and have no eyes. she just seems to fan them off. iv never seen the fish eat the eggs while she is carrying them, she just looses them over a week, you can see her get emptier 

this is the best link we have found
http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah amano shrimp need brackish water for the eggs to be able to survive, do some searches on the internet and you'll find all the information you need on breeding them successfully


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm...I'm not sure what is going on then. It seems that even in freshwater, the shrimp will hold eggs until they are ready to hatch (and even hatch in freshwater). I hope you can figure out what is going on, though....if you'd like to breed them!


----------



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

thankyou for your interest, we have a spare tank at the moment and it was something we thought could be fun to try. oh well something to work on. She seems to get eggs fairly quickly


----------

